# Ok What is the best all around auto shotgun



## greenc

I have owned a benelli sbe and beretta xtrema and winchester x2 i do alot of hunting alot and dirty sloughs decoys jumping muddy muddy whats the best all around i would just like some opinions


----------



## blhunter3

Remingto 11-87


----------



## greenc

yeah i dont think so


----------



## whitehorse

blhunter3 said:


> Remingto 11-87


I think he's askin for BEST, not what you shoot.

Althought I would agree, my ol mans been shootin his for 30 years an have cleaned it about once a year..... on top of that... no misfires or jams...

if i want a gun that is fail safe, i'll use my 870... can't wait to get my ol man's gun someday


----------



## Luckyduck

yes sir, best bang for the buck... 11-87 it just doesn't know when to quit!! Wanna spend more? :koolaid:


----------



## greenc

my x2 has had some miss fires the benelli i had jammed the bereeta is just to heavy to carry around for all around use i usually shoot between 2,000-5,000 shells a year through my gun i am curently using the x2 and have been looking at the x3's anyone else have x3 that likes it


----------



## blhunter3

If your going to ask people's opinions but be an a$$ in your reply's. Just because you have the money to get a $1000 plus gun, doesn't mean that those guns are the best. Look at the Remington 870. Cheap and the most reliable.

Quit drinking the expensive guns are the best :koolaid:


----------



## crewhunting

well the 870 is good but he didnt ask about that. I would go with the sbe and i dont even have one. I shoot a browning gold and a browning cynergy and they have never failed me but the sbe is what is selling now. They are alot but i think worth it. any good auto load these days is over a thousand anyways. My oppinion on the 1187 is if it is soo good why are they going to be done making it???? Remington has been trying the last few years on making a new auto and well i dont think they have been doing the greatest the cti 105 was junk and the 1100 g3 is over priced soo thats just my two cents i guess.


----------



## MNGOOSEER

well i sure like my beretta pintails i have 3 of them and they work great cycle all the time warm or wet and cold never had a problem at all my exwife had a 11-87 and seems we always had an extractor broke on the thing and at 35 a pop to get a new one that gun got to be spendy also i have the SBE 2 they are nice if you want to spend the 1200-1300 for them but not this guy


----------



## Gillbilly

GREENC,I just bought my 2nd X3.I have shot over 5000 rounds through my first one and have not had any problems.I got a deal on the new one and figured I would use it for clays and upland.A friend ran 6 cases through his before cleaning no jams.The only times I have heard of trouble is using light loads in the 31/2"guns or improper lube.IMO the best auto around.For the price you cant go wrong.


----------



## trentmx_05

I also have the sx3 and cannot saying anything bad about it. Can carry it all day long and its cheaper then the SBE. I have seen the prices for it all over the board though. I have been in many different scheels, cabelas, and a few other smaller more private stores, and the synthetic 3 1/2" ranges anywhere from 850 to 1300. I got mine for 800 on sale at scheels in Grand Forks. They have one there now for 800. If you to buy one that's the place i'd go. The shadowgrass or mossyoak synthetic will be around 1300. But again, i love the gun and it feels the best to me which had alot to do with my decision. And the fact that we've had an sx2 in the family for quite a few years and have not had a problem either.


----------



## trentmx_05

Sorry, I meant they have one right now for 850...not 800


----------



## goosehunternd

<------- GOLD


----------



## FLASH5

"GOLD"


----------



## Hardsell

For best all around based on it's multipurpose use, reliability, and ease of cleaning barring price I would have to say the Benelli SBEI or SBEII.


----------



## steelheadslayer

SX3 hands down the best. Got mine off gunbroker for $940, duck blind camo.


----------



## HonkerExpress

Winchester SX-3, I have had two of them so far, wood stock and buck blind camo synthetic. Love em. light weight, low recoil, and if you want to get crazy, buy yourself a patternmaster exntended range. I am very biased towards the Winchesters. I have a SX-1 trap & Skeet, SX-2 black synthetic, and the SX-3 Duck blind now, love em all.


----------



## snow

Take a look at the topic heading,"opinions on best auto loader" Horse apiece beretta or benelli,I like them both in the field but my favorite is the SBE2,can't beat how easy they are to maintain.In cold weather or late season hunting,all the others are good guns BUT most often become single shot because they cannot cycle.

But thats just my humble opinion.

You've shot the best greenc,its your call,what do you think?


----------



## shooteminthelips

SBE 2


----------



## Double Cluck

Have shot Browning, Berretta, & Benelli. Have nothing against the first two but the SBE2 has been the best to me. I shoot em year round including trap league (i don't buy special guns for trap) so I run alot of shells.

Heard good things about the SX3 but unless the SBE2 really fails me, I won't switch.


----------



## FLASH5

the best all around shotgun,well ,what ever is in my hands at the time.


----------



## WhoaThereBigFella

I have a remington 1100 that's about 40 years old (obviously I've been shooting it for years). I have 4 other shotguns in the gun cabinet and can't seem to grab any other gun when it comes to upland or waterfowl. I couldn't have wished for a better performing gun.


----------



## SoMNhunter

if the SX3 are so good then why are you buying 2 or three of them. Id go with a older Franchi 712 weighs nothing and is justa nice handling gun at a great price.


----------



## Longshot

First off I'm new to the auto shotguns. I only own an o/u and a couple pumps. I don't want to through this thread off, but what do you all think of the Franchi I-12? Does it compare or should spend the extra for one of the others mentioned?


----------



## USAlx50

SoMNhunter said:


> if the SX3 are so good then why are you buying 2 or three of them. Id go with a older Franchi 712 weighs nothing and is justa nice handling gun at a great price.


Probably because he is impulsive about buying new hunting stuff. Had to have a camo one instead of the wood one he already had... You should see how into FFD's the guy is :lol: :lol:


----------



## 6162rk

TRY A MOSSBERG 930. A MEAT HUNTERS GUN.


----------



## wood duck2

I have an sx3 and it wont cycle 1 1/8 ounce shells but it will 1 1/4? any ideas?


----------



## khehr

If u are not looking for a new gun the browning A-5 is a tough gun to beat


----------



## bluebird

SBE :beer:


----------



## beerfish

SBEII. Fast, Crisp, mine cycles everything. Lightweight.....the only drawback is that it kicks pretty hard when you have to break it in in the summer wearing a T-shirt and you throw 50 3.5" shells through it. Felt like I had got in a car accident the next day. I dont notice the recoil when I am hunting though.


----------



## Ron Gilmore

As long as there are guns and trucks and decoys there is going to be a debate over which one is best!

The simple answer to the question is the one that fits you the best or can be made to fit. With a properly fitting gun your felt recoil is going to be less, your shooting will improve etc...

Todays guns all have advantages and disadvantages. Myself I prefer gas semi autos because of reduced felt recoil. If properly cleaned and lubed just about any one of the autos made today will be reliable. The only action and style I do not like is the old A-5 because of the double shuffle. Just personally do not like it and never have.

Win/Browning,Berreta, SBE's Franchi, and Rem 11-87 in 3" chambered guns all have great track records.

One other bit of advice is do not get caught up in keeping up with the Jones in buying a new shotgun. A friend of mine has SBE,M2,391 and 712 Franchi. He was constantly switching guns and his shooting was horrid.

Last summer he took the M2 and 391 to a gunsmith and had them tweaked to fit. Now he shoots the 391 for waterfowl and the M2 for upland very well. He found that going back to the other guns means a drop in his hitting the target substantially yet there is nothing mechanically wrong with the guns!


----------



## buckseye

Remington 1100 for me, I think they leave room for dirt and grime buildup.


----------



## bluebird

Ron Gilmore do you have any relatives Named Gary Gilmore?


----------



## Ron Gilmore

bluebird said:


> Ron Gilmore do you have any relatives Named Gary Gilmore?


Yeah they come from the same side of the family!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## buckseye

How about Happy Gilmore? :lol:


----------



## bluebird

Does he live in Colorado?


----------



## goldfishmurderer

nova :withstupid:


----------



## marcschultz

I am in the market for a new auto.
I shoot an 11-87 and have had no problems with it.
If a woman is looking for a Semi Auto 12, I take her right to the SX3. It is light weight and has a short stock.


----------



## MallardMayhem21

SX3 is the first auto I have ever owned and cant say one bad thing about it!! Light, low recoil, very fast follow up shots and very comfortable. I would definetly buy another in a heartbeat.


----------



## carp_killer

benelli SBE 2 very reliable gun well worth the money. dont look at price when you buy a gun just look for quality sometimes you pay more sometimes you pay less it all depends just use what works for you


----------



## Goose junky

I got a X2 this summer and can not complain about anything right now. Just hope it does the same thing out in the field hunting.


----------



## JoeFreas

The Beretta, Browning and Benelli are great guns. I own more shotguns than I can count, but I only shoot my Extrema. It shoots everything from 2 3/4" to 3 1/2" Mags. It is light, the recoil is soft, and the only time it misfired was the very first time I fired it. It think I may have loaded it wrong. Have about 2000 rounds through my Extrema and finally gave it a first cleaning. Save your money and Just buy the Beretta, its definatley my favorite. Its the one I am bringing pheasant hunting this weekend.


----------



## birdog105

I'd give Franchi I-12 the nod... for 700 bucks give or take NIB you get the performance and minimal maintenance of the Benelli, but it looks better and the balance is un matched in my opinion... If you MUST have 3-1/2 capability the SBE would be my choice, however I have never shot a 3-1/2 inch round, nor do I plan to in the future so to me I'd say the I-12 is the all around best gun out there.

The stoeger is another great auto but they are UGLY and the price reflects it.

:beer:


----------



## Hardsell

At this point I say you buy a used Benelli SBEI in good condition. I've had my SBEI for 8 years now and it has been flawless. If you look around you might be able pick one up for around $700. 
Why settle for less when you can have the best?


----------



## WingedShooter7

Just got an SX3... nothing to hate about this gun. Shot low based shells through it, and high base. No jams, cycled like a dream. Its light weight, doesn't kick at all compared to other shotty's i have shot. It looks good with a sling too!


----------



## POWteam

Best Auto loaders (3.5")

-Xtrema 2
-SBE 2
-Browning Gold
-SX3

Im going to suggest a diff approch here. Go to your gun dealer, ask for the above guns to be put out in front of you. Pick up and shoulder every single one and pick the one that fits you the best.

Now for MHO:

Toughest gun: Xtrema2
Softest recoil: Xtrema2
Shoot a wide range of shell: Xtrema 2
Nice Looking: SBE2
Best feel: You choose!


----------



## bowinchester

i just got a sx3 and i love it. it is vary light and i havent had any problems so far but i have only put about 10 boxes through it so far. my brother and a few of his buddies have 390s and i know they can shoot A LOT of shells through them without cleaning and never jam. my brother has put too many cases to cout through his gun and has never had a jam. those 390s are very light too.


----------



## Hardsell

After watching my friend's Browning Gold's action become sluggish in the late season I wasn't a huge fan of piston driven shotguns. I would have to disagree with POWteam and say the the Benelli SBE's are probably on top for toughness. I've had my SBEI for 8 years and have never had a problem.


----------



## .223-beni

BROWNING AUTO-5.


----------



## TK33

SBE 2

If this is about all around shooting, the SBE 2 has many advatages. The beretta and browning are great guns, but I have seen both jam in late season and they need constant cleaning for sporting clay use.

I have the SBE 2 with comfort tech, crio plus, and the 26" barrel. Last weekend I shot geese, ducks, pheasants, and a round of skeet. That is why I think it is the best all around auto.


----------



## duckhunter65

or winchester 1300


----------

